# Windows 10 update 1703, aaaaargh



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 30, 2017)

Folks,

How does one tell your computer that you don't want the download or the update? I had to disconnect both my ethernet and Wifi, which of course, defeats the purpose of being connected. I discovered that all of my apps do not play with the 1703 update.

I keep restoring to an earlier b/u of my OS drive, but it continues to do the process automatically. I just want a stable update FIRST. I know there are "temp" files but which to delete?

Anyone have a less drastic solution?

Cheers and thanks for any pointers.

Carlos


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Thereus,

My website app for one. I checked their site and they advised users from updating to 1703 until the problem is "solved".
I have kept my DAW computer offline so I cannot give a better report on the "suite".

Cheers and thanks

Carlos
ps-I noticed that it created a large download, did it delete upon "successful" update?


----------



## dgburns (Jul 30, 2017)

I use this myself.

https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 30, 2017)

Just for future reference it might be better in the future posting this type of subject in the DAW forum. Tx


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2017)

dgburns said:


> I use this myself.
> 
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


This looks good, does it disable the universal backdoor?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Just for future reference it might be better in the future posting this type of subject in the DAW forum. Tx


Sorry about.

dgburns, I will give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 30, 2017)

No worries just an FYI. It also ensures that you get the most response to your post as well. 

If you have any suggestions on tweaking forum titles to help make posting clearer feel free to recommend them to the list owner and staff in the forum support desk.



C.R. Rivera said:


> Sorry about.
> 
> dgburns, I will give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 30, 2017)

d.healey said:


> This looks good, does it disable the universal backdoor?



I'm not sure what the universal backdoor is ?? but I can tell you I have almost all the switches engaged, I think all in fact and ve pro and all my plugs work fine. I might be imagining it, but it seems the pc's boot faster too. But mostly no more updating. I also don't usually let the pc's see the internet through a router which blocks internet access, but allows the pc's to see the lan.Once in a while I have to go online, and so far no issues with authorization stuff like when updating vst's etc.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2017)

dgburns said:


> I'm not sure what the universal backdoor is ??


Windows update basically. https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/proprietary-back-doors.html


----------



## dgburns (Jul 30, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Windows update basically. https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/proprietary-back-doors.html



Obviously we can't know all the ways Microsoft went about creating the OS, but I can say it looks like Shut Up does not install itself on your pc, and it just disables things. So far I've not seen a forced update occur yet.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 30, 2017)

If you turn off the update service it won't update.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 30, 2017)

It's not easy to turn off updates in Windows 10. They turn back on.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello again,

Well after a number of recovering my OS drive backup and trying various things, I managed to get more information from the MS website.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...e-windows-10-notification-and-upgrade-options

I followed the instructions on running the troublemaker, deleted the d/l of the update, downloaded the Windows exe file from MS, d/l a java repair (same as the install file), shut of my ESET, and rebooted. I started the d/l, and it took a bit, but it went through the cycle, off and on, several times, and voila, or is it viola? . The start picture and logon popped up, I ran the Java repair. However, it reset my Omnisphere, and my Forest Kingdom II, and I suspect that several other VIs might fall in that category.

As to the change in options, yes, definitely has changed, including to "starred" options I can't figure out. There is a download option to delay updates for 35 days, but you have to get the updates after the 35 days, before using the delay again. Sigh.

There are a number of settings I have to check yet, thank god I have a backup, but it looks like MS is taking control of a number of features related to upgrades. I suspect they will eventually zero out the user choices totally.

If I find other issues, I will be sure to post them here. 

Cheers and thanks for the many suggestions. I did try the dgburns suggested software, but I have to explore the many options to understand.

Carlos


----------



## JohnG (Jul 30, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> here is a download option to delay updates for 35 days, but you have to get the updates after the 35 days, before using the delay again.



I think I went into "Services," and right-clicked "Windows Update," then disabled it and hit Apply. That does seem to stop it.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> I think I went into "Services," and right-clicked "Windows Update," then disabled it and hit Apply. That does seem to stop it.



"Shut up" does this and many other things as well. It turns off services which is one layer below the usual gui stuff in win10. Check it out.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 30, 2017)

JohnG said:


> It's not easy to turn off updates in Windows 10. They turn back on.



You should be fine as long as you don't install any Microsoft programs or need anything from the store (like updating Netflix which can be a pain). I don't remember the last time I got a W10 update. Even if I go into the settings thing it says there aren't any since it can't connect to the server.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have not been very happy with Windows 10. I thought 7 was pretty solid and at first 10 seemed good as well... but have had update problems myself. Just this weekend I ran into another problem on my niece's laptop where the hard drive was at 100% in the task manager. After some unsuccessful trouble shooting I did a search online and found out that it was a Windows 10 issue. After following a lot of advice I was finally able to get it working normally again. What the hell is that? God I wish someone would come out with a new OS that wasn't a "service" as microsoft now calls their OS. I'm sure that won't happen though.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> God I wish someone would come out with a new OS that wasn't a "service" as microsoft now calls their OS. I'm sure that won't happen though.


GNU/Linux or BSD. The problem is not lack of OS it is lack of DAWs and plugins that work on OSs other than Mac and Windows.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 31, 2017)

d.healey said:


> GNU/Linux or BSD. The problem is not lack of OS it is lack of DAWs and plugins that work on OSs other than Mac and Windows.


very true


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> There's some pretty bad advice on this thread. Don't turn off updates unless you really know what you are doing. There is much to be said for settings hardening like shut up, but that is not the best option. Microsoft might seem like the enemy to the paranoid, but there are far worse actors out there. Updates protect you from them.


I guess I imagined my windows 10 issues because I am paranoid. Much love to benevolent microsoft.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> Good luck with finding any system that has zero problems. I am just pointing out that removing Windows updates as somebody suggested is not going to help. Those updates are there to protect from the very much less benevolent.
> 
> Bye bye Microsoft, hello Wannacry?


Never said there was a system with 0 problems. Only said I have had problems with 10 and wasn't satisfied with it. I was happy with 7. Also, removing updates would help if that is what causes your issues.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> There's some pretty bad advice on this thread. Don't turn off updates unless you really know what you are doing. There is much to be said for settings hardening like shut up, but that is not the best option. Microsoft might seem like the enemy to the paranoid, but there are far worse actors out there. Updates protect you from them.



I'm not advocating turning off updates forever. I'd like to be able to update when I have the time. Got locked out a few times by forced updates that put me behind shedule and I was forced to find a solution to the forced update.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> There's some pretty bad advice on this thread. Don't turn off updates unless you really know what you are doing. There is much to be said for settings hardening like shut up, but that is not the best option. Microsoft might seem like the enemy to the paranoid, but there are far worse actors out there. Updates protect you from them.



I respectfully disagree. As the OP mentioned, sometimes certain programs no longer work properly after an update on Win 10, I have experienced this myself; I ended up going back to Win 7.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> I am just pointing out that removing Windows updates as somebody suggested is not going to help. Those updates are there to protect from the very much less benevolent.



This ^^ is a fair point...



dgburns said:


> I'm not advocating turning off updates forever. I'd like to be able to update when I have the time. Got locked out a few times by forced updates that put me behind shedule and I was forced to find a solution to the forced update.



...and so is this ^^.

I should have added to my own comments that I disconnect my Windows computers from the Internet completely, so that they are not sitting ducks for Wannacry etc. If you use your Windows machines to go online I think @thereus makes a good point about protection and updates.

In my own case, because I know I'm offline and also that I have never had a legitimate call from Microsoft, I can conduct entertaining discussions with those who call "from Microsoft" suggesting that I immediately need to fix an "urgent problem with my computer" using regedit. You can keep those guys on the phone for a surprisingly long time by acting like an idiot and pretending you are panicked. "Where is it?" "How do I do that?" "How long have you worked at Microsoft?"

Of course it has to be a slow day....


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 31, 2017)

JohnG said:


> I disconnect my Windows computers from the Internet completely, so that they are not sitting ducks for Wannacry etc. If you use your Windows machines to go online I think @thereus makes a good point about protection and updates.



+1. Both sides in this debate are correct. Computers that exist to run generic word processing/spreadsheet software and/or surf the internet should be updated religiously. Computers that exist to run highly specialized software (audio production is only one example) should not be connected to the internet and should be updated only when there is time available to deal with the almost inevitable incompatibilities. Neither Microsoft nor anyone else can test every update against more than a handful of generic configurations.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 31, 2017)

thereus said:


> Application developers should be up-to-speed with patches and should issue their own updates quickly if there is a problem. If not, these are not reliable enough developers to rely on for the kind of work we do.



I applaud your focus on caution and agree that there are many "virulent" threats out there. That said, unfortunately experience has demonstrated that many of our suppliers, even those with good track records, have problems with OS updates, whether Apple or Windows, and some of those problems are catastrophes, at least temporarily.

Naturally, the problem arises when "temporarily" happens to coincide with a merciless delivery date or an orchestral date that can't be moved. So for me, the best solution has been to disconnect from the Internet anything that is _not_ updating automatically.


----------

